# ICD-9 coding OB ultrasounds



## LLcoder (Jul 6, 2011)

Can anyone tell me can you code from the results of an OB ultrasound?  Or do you have to strictly code for the reason it was performed?  Issue is pt presenting for 1st OB us under 14 wks, and results were fetal demise.  Would I code for the reason being a screening? or can I code for the demise?


----------



## Cass08 (Jul 6, 2011)

Code what you know at the end of the encounter....fetal demise.


----------

